# Kuhlii Loach fry



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

During my tank tear down tonight, I found a young kuhlii loach. Prior to the tear down, I had a small field of Blyxa japonica with a couple small clay pots hidden in the Blyxa. The kuhliis primarily stayed in the Blyxa corner and would come out in the early morning looking for food. Here's some pics.









Next to otos









It's a little blurry, but you can see the size comparison with an adult.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

wow thats a amazing. dont think its common at all for this to happen.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I was doing a little research on this and it seems that breeding in aquaria can happen, but is indeed very rare. It looks like I got lucky.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i heard that a guy breed some that hid in the under-gravel filter...i wish i could get a guppy to breed.....


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

OH I love it! I wish Mine would do this...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How amazing is this!!! That is so cool! This is one of my favorite fish!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

One of my favorites too. I have 6 adults in the tank + the baby.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

ddavila06 said:


> i heard that a guy breed some that hid in the under-gravel filter...i wish i could get a guppy to breed.....


if you cant get a guppy to breed something is going on in there lol..... heck if my kuhli breed for me i wouldnt know.... if i see the adults once or twice a month i am lucky.


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Oh nice how many adults did you had?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Very cool. Too bad you tore down the ideal breeding habitat for them! Any idea what may have been the trigger for you? What kind of fish did you have with them?

Congrats though I dare you to repeat it!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I really don't know what triggered it. I use Aquasoil so the pH is slightly acidic. The hardness is also low, usually in the 3-4 range. The fish are tetras mainly, but they stay out of the Blyxa once it gets thick. I also have some Boraras maculatus that hides in the Blyxa with the kuhliis. As far as tearing down the ideal breeding habitat, I actually made it larger in the new scape. I'll update my journal later, but here's a sneak preview. 









Instead of just having a small corner of Blyxa, I made a field of Blyxa with several Crypts mixed in. Some taller swords, stems and C helferi will take up the back half of the tank. I'll also be adding some ferns, anubias and hopefully some fissiden to the wood later next week.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

This is the (now torn down) field of Blyxa the loaches called home.









I rescaped the tank using Blyxa as my main foreground. You can see updated pics in my 125 gal journal.


----------



## eminemchang2 (Nov 10, 2007)

I wish someone figured out how to breed them non-accidently ;p Was that adult an albino kuhlii?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

No albino kuhliis in this tank. He/she was just moving so fast all I got was a light blur in the pic.


----------

